# Coop from New shed. How to modify for chickens?



## Afdude88 (May 13, 2014)

Well my family went out and bought a new Heartland 8x8 Belmont shed from Lowe's. It has one non openable window on the front gable and double doors for the front. I need some idea on how to install something for ventilation and more sunlight. Right now I am thinking of a window on the back gable for additional sunlight. For ventilation, this thing really has none right now, vents on the bottom of one wall and the top of the opposite wall. Maybe possibly on the roof or turning one door into a screen door, I don't know yet. I still have to shingle it but before I did that I was debating putting an additional lean to on the run side of it to shade the feed/water area, though most of the run area is shaded already. It in my back yard which has lots of trees. It's going to house our new 14 chicks. And I just want to finish it before their current setup gets outgrown. The way the australorps are developing it will be soon.


----------



## Afdude88 (May 13, 2014)

Here's a picture of the shed, not mine obviously but it's the same exact thing. 

Nesting boxes are going on the left, run is going to go at least 20 feet to the right of it. 

Would it be wise to add a half door of sorts to see into the coop before going in? 
Like the top half frame and wire only with a solid bottom? 

Also should I leave it bare frame on the inside of should I give it inner walls?

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated

Thanks, Brandon


----------



## Afdude88 (May 13, 2014)

And just in case someone is curious here is a picture of where to coop is located. This was taken the day before I broke ground. The coop sits in the grassy area to the left about 6 feet from the left fence. The ground on the rear of my property has about 4-6 inches of really soft material made up a at least a couple decades worth of pine needles, soft powdery dirt, and tree roots. They should love it back there, at least I would think.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I'd install openable window with hardware cloth (make sure the windows are not in the direct path of the sun. Chickens are sensitive to light and it hurts if them if it's in the east or west). I would have roosting bars with a dropping board underneath.

You could do half door but I think a window would give you your intended goal

I think the walls are fine but if you want something easier to clean go ahead.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Make your changes in a way that makes it easy for you to maneuver and clean when its time. If you are not running electric you might want to consider putting a window in the side, that small window in the gable and being in constant shade may not be enough ambient light without additional light.

Actually the vents are what are recommended for a coop. One vent down low and the other up high to create a circulation pattern. For summer having an operable window is a good idea especially if you live in a hot humid area. 

Depending on where you live, food and water should probably be inside the coop out of the weather. If its raining, windy, snowing the birds are not going to be outside foraging for food.


----------



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

We are converting an old storage shed like this too -watching this thread too 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------

